# Netzwerkport



## Pherseus (22. November 2006)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein neues Dell Notebook gekauft (Inspiron 6400). 

Dieses habe ich über einen ganz normalen Switch und den Netzwerkanschluss am Notebook an meinen HomePC angeschlossen. Hat auch alles super funktioniert. 

Nun hab ich das heute wieder versucht und das netzwerkklappt nicht. Hab dann mal auf den Switch geguckt und die LED am dem Port am Switch wo ich das Notebook einstecke leuchtet nicht. Kabel und Switch sind definitiv in Ordnung. An dem Notebook bekomme ich unter Windows auch keinen Fehler das die Netzwerkkarte nicht funktioniert. Meine Befürchtung ist jetzt, dass der Port der Netzwerkkarte am Notebook kaputt ist. Könnte es das sein oder gibt es noch eine andere möglichkeit warum es nicht funktioniert? 

Wenn er kaputt wäre müsste ich ihn ja wohl einschicken und das wäre sehr blöd, da ich ihn ja gerade mal 2 wochen hab.


----------



## AndreG (22. November 2006)

Moin,

Deinstalliere die Netzwerkarte mal und install sie mal neu. Wenn das nichts bringt sieht es arg nach nem defekt aus.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Pherseus (22. November 2006)

ja hab ich auch schon gemacht, hat nichts geholfen. Naja ich hab dem support mal geschrieben, denke es läuft auf einschicken hinaus. Naja woführ hat man garantie. Wundert mich nur das da so schnell was kaputt geganen ist.


----------

